# Gliclazide and weight gain



## melassaz (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys I just wanted to ask about gaining weight when taking gliclazide.  I am currently taking 80mg twice daily which has brought down my blood sugars but at what price?.  My weight has increased by 1st 4lbs in the last two months!!  I am not eating differently from before I started this drug.  I am so depressed about the weight gain, it has had a dramatic effect on me, I am thinking about just stopping taking all my medication because of this and have called in sick at work I can't seem to cope with anything at the moment and feel exhausted all the time.  All of my joints ache constantly and its an effort to do anything.   I just feel like giving up with trying to manage this condition and just deal with the consequences.  I know i'm not thinking straight but at the minute I want to just hide away and pretend it isn't happening to me.  I have also read that gliclazide can do a lot of damage to the pancreas?
Does anyone have any advice please I could really use some help right now


----------



## SimplesL (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi

Sorry to hear you are having a tough time at the moment.

The diabetic nurse at our practise wanted to put my hubby (he's also has T2) onto Gliclicide, but I had concerns over weight gain as he is already very overweight & my older brother (also T2) had been on this drug & gained 1/2 a stone in a few weeks. He was taken off it & an alternative prescribed.

She agreed to put him onto Sitagliptin instead, it hasn't worked as well as they had hoped & have mentioned an injectable version which may be more effective. I assume Byetta.  I'd go back to your GP very quickly especially because you seem to be having other issues as well as weight gain. There are alternatives if the meds you are on are causing you problems.

Are you on anything other than Glicizide? Please don't stop your meds until you see your GP. 

Take care
Lynne


----------



## Caroline (Apr 18, 2013)

I find gliclizide makes me hungry so I have to be very careful.

When is it taken? When it was explained to me the idea is to take it 20 to 30 minutes before eating and it stimulates the pancreas into prouducing more insulin ready for whn you eat. This has the effect of making you you feel more hungry.

I'd certainly be going back tot he doctor with my concerns and get more advice.


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that you are having problems with this. I was put on gliclazide first when I was diagnosed in October 2009, but was able to switch to metformin pretty quickly (within a month).

Can I be cheeky and ask whether, even inspite your weight gain, you consider yourself to be overweight? If you are, then it is probably a good idea to really revisit your diet and see what you can cut down.

This was something I paid a lot of attention to when diagnosed because I was 5st overweight and it was that which was causing me the problems. I also factored in regular exercise each day (starting off slowly, but then building up to an hour's brisk walking).

If you can do this (and assuming you are overweight), you may be surprised how quickly you can start controlling your blood sugar levels. It may also help you to be able to switch to metformin (which may also help your weight loss further because, in theory, it helps suppress appetite).

Anyway, good luck with things,

Andy


----------



## melassaz (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi guys thanks for your responses.  I wasn't told to have the gliclazide 20-30 mins before eating but to take it with food.  I am also on the maximum dose of metformin slow release!  

I am overweight about 3st over what I should be now! I have an appointment with by DSN on 29 April so will have to raise all my concerns then.  I feel like I can't go in work because all my clothes are too tight and I just feel a mess   Its a new job too so not a good start.    I feel really down about the whole thing, I don't know how i'm going to cope if I lose my job as well.

Thanks for listening and sorry for the all the self pity.


----------



## Highlander (Apr 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear you are having problems with Gliclazide.   I have been on the max dose for several years without any major weight problems.    I did put on about an extra stone last year, but that was after I came of pioglitazone, but have managed to lose it again.   Perhaps it is the combination of Gliclazide and Meformin.    I can't take Metformin due to the side effects.


----------

